# D7000 single point focus setting



## virustai

Hi guys I just bought my D7000, before it, I used D5000. I am having problem about setting the focus point. I don't want auto focus (the camera decide where to focus), I want to set my camera to single Focus point (the way I can see a dot and can move to any where in the frame I wish). 
If anyone know how to do the setting, pls share it here, so I can learn from you. THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## OrionsByte

Page 95 of your manual.  You press the button on the MF/AF switch, then rotate the front command dial.


----------



## xjoewhitex

OrionsByte said:


> Page 95 of your manual.  You press the button on the MF/AF switch, then rotate the front command dial.


Do they not give these out with the cameras anymore? LOL 

But just as Orions said, pressing the MF/A button on the front of the body and turning the switch changes the focus settings which can be viewed via the upper display. Front and rear dials both control different options, adjust until you get what you want. Which I would recommend AF39-Single point.


----------



## virustai

GOT IT< THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## table1349

OrionsByte said:


> Page 95 of your manual.  You press the button on the MF/AF switch, then rotate the front command dial.


 


xjoewhitex said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page 95 of your manual.  You press the button on the MF/AF switch, then rotate the front command dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they not give these out with the cameras anymore? LOL
> 
> But just as Orions said, pressing the MF/A button on the front of the body and turning the switch changes the focus settings which can be viewed via the upper display. Front and rear dials both control different options, adjust until you get what you want. Which I would recommend AF39-Single point.
Click to expand...



Some one told me this involves reading,  What is this READING that they speak of???


----------

